# Kernel Panic beim ersten booten!

## hakan

Die folgende Fehlermeldung erhielt ich: (ungefähr)

kmod: faild to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k block-major-33

VFS: unable to mount fs on 21:47 correct "root"

kernel panic

Tja, die gleiche Fehlermeldung hatte ich schonmal,  da habe ich noch XFS benutzt und dachte es läge daran. Jetzt benutze ich Ext3fs, aber auch hier erscheint die Fehlermeldung. 

Woran kann das liegen?????????

Ich habe die fstab auch editiert, so daß die angaben stimmen. Dort steht auch dring, dass es sich um Ext3fs Dateisystem handelt. Muß ich das in der Menu.lst Datei von Grub auch angeben?????

----------

## juwe

Wie es scheint hast du bei der Kernel-Konfiguration die Unterstützung für die

Dateisysteme xfs bzw. ext3 nicht aktiviert. Es ist wichtig, daß sie direkt in

den Kernel einkompiliert werden. Liegen sie nämlich nur als Modul vor, so könnan

sie beim booten ja nicht geladen werden, da sich die Module auf einem

Dateisystem befinden, daß der Kernel zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht kennt.

----------

## hakan

Hm, eigentlich sollte ich die Option direkt eincompiliert haben. Daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.

* bedeutet doch, dass es direkt eincompiliert wird, während M doch bedeutet, dass es als Modul compiliert wird. 

Also ich habe bei Ex3 * gewählt, dann sollte es eigentlich eincompiliert sein.

In meiner fstab ist auch schon alles korrekt eingetragen. Ebenso in der menu.lst. Hier kann man soweit ich weiß noch flags setzten. Kann es hieran liegen?????

----------

## juwe

Normalerweise reicht es, wenn du dem Kernel die Partition mitteilst, auf der dein root-Dateisystem liegt. Spezielle flags sind für Standard-Hardware eigentlich nicht nötig.

Sind deine Partitionen von einem anderen System aus mountbar? (z.B. nach dem booten mit der Gentoo-Installations-CD) 

Benutzt du SCSI-Platten?

Hast Du bei der Installation von Grub und in der Menu.lst die gleichen Partitionsangaben gemacht?

Poste doch mal bitte deine Partitionierung und den Inhalt deiner Menu.lst. 

Gruß juwe

----------

## hakan

Jo, ich kann die Platten mounten wenn ich mit der Gentoo CD gestartet habe. Das ist kein Prob.

Meine Menu.lst

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz (<- Das Bild wird auch angezeigt)

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage/ root=/dev/hdf7

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

----------

## juwe

Ist das ein Schreibfehler oder liegt dein Wurzelverzeichnis wirklich auf /dev/hdf7? 

/dev/hdf wäre ja das sechste IDE-Device in deinem System, d.h. auf deinem Board sind noch zusätzliche IDE-Controller (wahrscheinlich von Promise oder Highpoint).

Die entsprechenden Treiber müssen bei der Kernelkonfiguration mit eingebunden werden.

Betreibst du deine Platten an diesem Controller als Raid-Verbund oder einzeln? Mit der Raid-Einrichtung unter Linux kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7851

In diesem Thread wurde ein ähnliches Problem besprochen.

Gruß juwe

----------

## juwe

Oh, ich sehe gerade, daß du ja selbst in dem o.g. Thread gepostest hast. Dann dürfte die Sache ja nichts mit Raid zu tun haben.

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du die problematische Festplatte probeweise an einen der ersten beiden Controller hängst, und Grub entsprechend umkonfigurierst ?

----------

## hakan

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden.

Ich hab zwar beim booten über die Gentoo CDROM imme hdf benutzen müssen, aber mein eigener Kernel fängt bei hda und hdb an. Dann findet er die platten auch.

Allerdings hab ich immer noch eine Fehlermeldung. Kurz vor dem einloggen erhalte ich die Nachricht, dass ich den Kenel mit DEVFS compilieren soll. Wenn ich das aber in der .config Datei aktiviere, dann bricht er mit einer Error message ab (die Option wäre zwar aktiviert würde aber nicht benutzt)?

----------

## juwe

DEVFS befindet sich noch im EXPERIMENTAL-Status. Hast du die  Option

```

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

```

auch aktiviert ? 

Nur dann klappt das Einbinden von derartigen Treibern.

----------

## hakan

Das muß ich nochmal kontrollieren.

Aber warum muß ich das überhaupt aktivieren?

----------

## juwe

Hm, keine Ahnung, ob es wirklich nicht ohne devfs geht.

Schau mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7493

oder auch hier:

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws01/Ausarbeitung/2.linuxtreiber/treiber9.htm

oder auch bei http://www.google.de

Um diese Frage zu diskutieren kannst du ja einen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Gruß juwe

----------

## hakan

Danke für den Link. Nun weiß ich wenigstens was DEVFS macht. Scheint mir sinnsvoll zu sein.

Nachdem ich den Kernel neu compiliert habe, kommt beim booten keine Fehlermelung mehr, nur noch viele grüne |Ok].  :Wink: 

Leider funktioniert mein DSL jetzt nicht mehr. Aber dazu hab ich einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.

----------

